# Brown, brown and more brown...



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bought just in March and it kept me sane during lockdown...

Car as bought and a quick stop on the road home to check for any potential problems










Not looking so good once up on the ramp


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not a single part was left untouched by the dreaded brown




























The clean-up begins with a soapy wash and a coating of CG Bare Bones


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wheel arches cleaned



















Calipers and suspension components painted


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sill covers cleaned and all the mud removed from behind/underneath them



















Before and after


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

High temperature exhaust paint tided up the original 23 year old box and pipes




























Managed to find an undertray which should help keep the engine bay cleaner


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mission accomplished and managed to keep the 23 year old car as original as possible


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Well done mate! :thumb:

That's a first class job, very impressed.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice work .

Mark


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Wee update on the old 850s bottom.

I decided to try Lanoguard to help preserve it for future generations. I managed to buy when it was on offer last December and applied it a couple of weeks ago now that the temperature is a little warmer. Because the underside of the car was already clean there was no preparation required so it was just a case of putting the car up on the ramp and spraying with Lanoguard. I spent about 2 hours from start to finish, the another half hour the following day to catch the parts I missed.

It dries to a clear(ish) finish but I've read that if applied to white it will have a green tinge to it, however this wasn't noticeable on the underside of the Volvo. The smell is definitely farm odour, nothing nasty, and it only lasts a few days before disappearing. When dry it does have a very slight tacky feeling, you can touch it but it doesn't stick to your skin.

It lifts the appearance of the original underside and gives an almost factory look


----------



## kentphil (Jan 9, 2014)

That really has come up nice, well done! :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

What is this CG Bare Bones? How does it compare to the likes of ACF50?

car has come up well:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

grunty-motor said:


> What is this CG Bare Bones? How does it compare to the likes of ACF50?
> 
> car has come up well:thumb:


Thanks, not sure what ACF50 does but if you click the link it's a CG Bare Bones clip


----------

